# Hello everyone, new member here!



## jsoleil (Mar 12, 2011)

Hello everyone, my name is jsoleil and I've just joined FF yesterday.  This is a brand new experience for me...
Let me introduce myself:  I'm 39, going on 40 and I've joined FF to ask for advice, helpful hints and most of all to have support.
My husband and I have been trying for almost 2 years now and no luck.  I've used everything you can buy over the counter, but now have seen my GP and now have a consultant and have started various tests.  
Just got some rather sad news yesterday     My FSH level is 18 (due to age) and my AMH result came back yesterday and mine is          0.8     I feel sad, scared, and most of all disappointed, I guess.  I know that there are lots of alternative solutions and ways to go forward, but I'm not sure what to do.
I'd love to hear from someone who is going through the same thing.  I'm trying to keep my chin up and stay positive .


----------



## melatko (Mar 12, 2011)

Hello my name is mel and im new to ff. The whole thing 
Is scary i got told my tubes r very blocked so waitin to see
If we get accepted 4 Ivf. Sum days im down ova 1s im ok. U will
Have ye ups and downs but it will be ok


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi JSoleil  and welcome to FF 

Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too, lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*TTC over 40 ~ *CLICK HERE
(I know you're not quite there yet! but you'll meet some amazing ladies)

*FERTILITY GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

Please introduce yourself to this chatter thread (Low AMH ladies) http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=253774.0 They'll offer lots of support 

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

This board will alo help 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=535.0

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## jsoleil (Mar 12, 2011)

Hello FF!

It's been a while since I last posted and after a year of negative results and tests (including an AMH level way to low), I've just come back from IB in Alicante, Spain where I have an ET.  I feel good, but nervous and a bit on edge as I will have my first blood test next week to tell me if I'm pregnant!  

I'm chilling out at home for the time being, but sure could have any helpful bits of advice from someone
Any feedback would be appreciated!

jsoleil


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Jsoleil!

I have merged your post into your original thread so everything is in the same place.

Congratulations on being PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise)!!!! I hope the pee stick gives you fantastic news soon.

I have been thought 6 2ww's so have a bit of experience. The best thing I can suggest is to keep your mind occupied, on anything else apart from what is going on inside. I studied, read, played computer games, watched films, did cross stitch, puzzles, even tried and failed to learn the piano. During my first 2ww I thought about it too much and ended up having a panic attack, something I had not had before, or since. I still wonder what would have happened had I not been so stressed, would it have made a difference?

Here is the 2ww section, hopefully the ladies there will be able to give you more tips and support ~ CLICK HERE

Good luck!           

Sue


----------



## jsoleil (Mar 12, 2011)

Hello again Wraakgodin-

Thanks for the kind words, advice and support.  You have lots of experience
I've also read the links which you sent me about the 2WW as well as Ceri's links for relaxation and holistic techniques.  I do lots of visualization, imagery and meditation to get my mind off the 'result' which I will get this coming Tuesday afternoon    ....I'm so scared I don't even want to go get my blood test done!  Anyway, I'll be a big girl and stay positive  .  
I have not had any spotting or bleeding yet....is this OK or is this a sign

A very worried Jsoleil


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Jsoleil, how are you doing?  I will have everything crossed for tomorrow!!!

Some people have spotting or bleeding and got on to have a BFP (inplantation bleeding, but some people (like me) never have implantation bleeding), some have a BFN, unfortunately there isn't one symptom that will let you know before your test date - annoying, I know! 

Sue


----------



## Arkay (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi jsoleil, apparently only a third of women have implantation bleeding, so don't worry that you haven't.  Like Sue says, there's no one symptom or lack of that will tell you if it's worked unfortunately, but if it makes you feel better, I had no bleeding or spotting in my 2WW and am now 6w2d pregnant.   Best of luck for your test tomorrow.


----------



## jsoleil (Mar 12, 2011)

Hello all,

Thanks for all your helpful input!  Well.....went for my first blood test this past Tuesday and it's positive (that's a BFP, right!)

Anywho, I have to go back again next week as my doc wants to be sure that my hormone levels are rising.  OMG! 
I cannot believe it....I'm taking' it easy but have to wait now as this is a VERY EARLY stage for me and hubby right now 

I have been walking, doing some light tasks, etc. and now back to reality....I return to work this coming Monday     

Watch this space


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Eeeeeeeeeeeek!!!!! *jumping about like a wild thing* Congratulations, Jsoleil!!!!!! When I had treatment my clinic didn´t bother with hormone levels rising, it was a case of peeing on a stick at home and phoning them with the results, so try to relax and enjoy your pregnancy!!!!



Here is a link to the Pregnancy section ~  CLICK HERE 

Sue


----------



## jsoleil (Mar 12, 2011)

Hello Sue and everyone!
Well, it's been a while since I posted and so far so good 
I'm just a little over 8 weeks pregnant (feeling sick, drained and feel as if I am eating metal! ), but hey ho, I'm trying to embrace my 
pregnancy. My fingers are still crossed, and if I can get to my 12 weeks, I'll relax even more  
Even hubby is excited now!! I'm going to try to do some light exercise this week (water exercises), so at least I'll feel a bit better.
In the meantime, taking it step by step and being 'cautiously optimistic'.

jsoleil


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Glad everything is going well, Jsoleil!!!

I don´t think I ever relaxed during my pregnancy, there was always another scan to be anxious about!!   Quite a few ladies complain about the metalic taste, it is perfectly normal.  

Sue


----------

